# Can you identify this blower?



## RKDad (Feb 10, 2021)

Been searching and have posted this in a few different place, here as well, I apologize if you've seen it a few times. I've contacted Pete at his vintage site and he was stumped, thought maybe MTD. He said the left side drive was very distinctive and out of some 1200 pics he couldn't find a match. Having issues with motor and would like to address this before considering an engine swap. Here's a few pics, if you need more to help identify let me know. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Six Pack (Jan 29, 2021)

Looks identical to this Crusader built by MTD:


----------

